# Dare To Be: Hollywood Glamour (20th February - 05th March)



## Laura (Feb 20, 2006)

This fortnights theme was chosen by KAORI (the winner of D2B from 1 month ago). Please see *THIS* new announcement regarding D2B entries

Good luck all!

















*MORE PICS BELOW*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great theme! I love those classic glamorous looks. :icon_love


----------



## islandgirl930 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Laura (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see all the entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

I LOVE this theme! Yay, I can't wait to see Amanda's submission and I bet ya she does Elizabeth Taylor for her inspiration. :icon_wink


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 20, 2006)

good one! :clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2006)

great choice!!! :clap


----------



## KittyM (Feb 20, 2006)

Ooh great theme!!

Agree Lisa!!Amanda has the same colors as Elisabeth Taylor!!Hope she does this one!!

I really hope you will have time Trisha!!!

can totally see you with the Hollywood glamour look!!!

Can`t wait for the entries!!!:icon_smil


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 21, 2006)

Geez...No pressure huh! LOLOLOL. Yes, I think I will be recreating my idol Liz Taylors look. I am going to try to copy it down to the T!!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 21, 2006)

oh, i cant wait to enter...this is not gonna be easy for me though..lol

great pick!


----------



## kaori (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you verry much Ladies)))))))))xoxo

I just get some pics for inspiration this theme

*Marlene Dietrich

*Louise brooks

*Jean Harlow

*Marilyn Monroe

*Elizabeth taylor

*Grace Kelly

*Audrey Hepburn

Good luck Ladies)))))))))))))


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, Kaori. Those women are all so beautiful.


----------



## kaori (Feb 21, 2006)

You verry welcome Anna))))))))) yess they are so beautiful,..i wish this can be great

theme,...can't wait beautiful Make Up from Entry))))))))))))))Good luck darlin,..))))))))))))


----------



## Maja (Feb 21, 2006)

Great choice Suryani! I love those classic beauties!

Can't wait for all the entries!

Trisha, I really hope you'll be able to do this one!

Amanda, I'm so looking forward to your entry! (no pressure LOL)


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Suryani!


----------



## anne7 (Feb 21, 2006)

Those are great pictures, Suryani! I love Grace Kelly, Audrey Hepburn, and Liz Taylor, they all share that classic glamourous beauty!:icon_love


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool pick!

Look forward to see your entries girls!


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 23, 2006)

So here's my DTB. I can't ever hope to be as beautiful as the "real" Liz Taylor, but I am honored to try!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow...That looks amazing!!! Great job BeneBaby....Now if I can just get the courage to do mine.....:icon_love


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 23, 2006)

Bene u did a fantastic job!! i love your brows and your eyes...fantastic!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY guys, just wondering can u muster up any pictures of Women Of Color up in the picture example gallery...kinda hard for me to look like Marlyn Monroe...lol...

i tried to get some ,but sometimes i dunno how to upload the pics off the puter to save to my own computer...

thnx so much..


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 23, 2006)

Amanda that is sooo pretty! you did a fabulous job!:icon_chee


----------



## Salope (Feb 23, 2006)

Great choice! I love the glamour of Hollywood, especially old Hollywood circa the 1940s. Marilyn Monroe is the epitome of this.

BeneBaby, you did a fantastic job. I can't wait to see everyone else's looks.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Great job! Your eyes look so beautiful. :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is some pics for you Asummertyme:












http://www.forgotten-ny.com/STREET%20SCENES/jazztour/lena-horne-620


----------



## kaori (Feb 23, 2006)

*Amanda you are amazing,..and specthtacular pics,..you verry have great touch ))))

welldone))))):clap :clap :icon_love

*Assummetyme,...i just found this pics ,..

This is Nina Mae Mckinney the most beautiful glamours actrees in golden era

she success in 1929,..greatest movie hallelujah femous one,..)))))


----------



## Marisol (Feb 23, 2006)

Amanda... damn girl.... you are amazing!


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow that is amazing!!! :clap


----------



## anne7 (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW, Amanda! I think you should be Queen of the D2B, you enter so many and all of them are simply gorgeous!:icon_love This is one of my favorites thus far, I love that classic beauty look.

THis is a given, but Dorothy Dandridge is straight up gorgeous.


----------



## Sophia (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG Amanda!! What are you sayin' girl you're exactly like Liz Taylor!! You're amazing!! Very good job!!


----------



## KittyM (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG!This is just fantastic Amanda!!!can`t believe how talented you are!!!GORGEOUS!!!!!!!:clap :clap :clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 23, 2006)

whooo u guys, thanx so much for the pics of the women of color!! you guys are fantastic! i really appreciate it!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 23, 2006)

thnx Devin!..i love these pics!! i hope to see u in this DTB...i loved your last entry!


----------



## screeema (Feb 23, 2006)

great job Amanda, really beautiful!!


----------



## sherice (Feb 23, 2006)

Love this one! Can't wait to try it


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 23, 2006)

I LOVE THIS THEME !!! Can't wait to see the entries!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2006)

You look gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

wow what an awesome topic! i will definetily do this one!


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 23, 2006)

Amanda fantastic job! So beautiful!


----------



## mintesa (Feb 23, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap so amazing!!! i love your entry benebaby:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## lilla (Feb 23, 2006)

:icon_love :icon_love :clap Wow Amanda!!! You are totally amazing!!! You look just like her!!!! Bravo!!!:clap


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow Amanda!

girls, Are there more modern looks for the examples? just curious...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

For my dtb, I was trying to do Claudette Colbert's look:



 

 



But, of course, she's a lot more beautiful than I am. :icon_love

I'm putting up both the colored and black and white versions of my pictures, but I think the black and whites look better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, here's my hollywood glamour look...


----------



## kaori (Feb 24, 2006)

yessss,....wow,....you so beautiful Anna,..love you and your pics)))))

and the eyebrow wow ,..fantastic job)))))


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Kaori. :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 24, 2006)

Very glamourous and classy, Amanda. You look so much like Liz Taylor, it's amazing!

Anna, you did an awesome job capturing Claudette Colbert's look! You look stunning! I love all your pics, especially in black and white.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you so much Lisa and Charmaine. :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Feb 24, 2006)

Fantastic entries Amanda and Anna!

Anna, thank you for included the color pics too!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 24, 2006)

Anna... you look fantastic!


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 24, 2006)

I had some free time so I thought I'd do another one. Here's my Marilyn Monroe DTB....


----------



## Leony (Feb 24, 2006)

OMGOSH, Amanda that's freaking AWESOME!!!!:clap :clap

I love the liner, the wig and everything!!

I LOVE both of your entries!!!

You got the talent, Go girl!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 24, 2006)

Anna, u did a great job!! u really look like old hollwood!


----------



## Midori (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I think you do it very well. That's very authentic looking 1950s style glamour.


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_love :clap Beautiful!


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap :icon_love Fantastic again Amanda!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Leony, Marisol, Asummertyme, and Lilla. :icon_love

Amanda, you look so beautiful. :icon_love I love your eyes and lipstick.


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 24, 2006)

anna thats a fanstastic entry! i love the colour pics!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you. :icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Feb 25, 2006)

Fantastic!:clap


----------



## Lia (Feb 25, 2006)

Yay, my first DTB! I love this theme - red lips and big eyelashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 1 in p&amp;b and 2 colorful ...

EDIT : added one more photo! I swear to you: this WAS NOT PHOTOSHOPPED ! i don't know how i managed to do it, but apparenty i tripped while i was holding the camera and it got blurred and overexposed like that


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very pretty! I love your lipstick color. :icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful job gals!!!! :clap I think I already did a glam one way back when... so I might skip this one if I can't get to it... but you all look gorgeous!


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's mine...I was trying to do a Marilyn Monroe look, but since I'm brunette it didn't really work out. lol. Sorry about the poor quality, IDK why they turn out so blurry.







scuse the dopey poses, lol.






Face:

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Foundation

Neutrogena Concealer

ProActiv Loose Powder

Physician's Formula Blush in Vintage Mocha

Eyes:

Smashbox Brow Tech in Brunette

Revlon Powder Eyeshadow in Pearl

MAC Powder Shadow in Black Tied as eyeliner

Rimmel Extra Super lash curved brush mascara

Lips:

Too Faced Juicy Jewels in Ruby Rocks? I think it's called


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:clap :icon_love You look fab!


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:clap :icon_love What a beatiful skin! and lips look very sexy.


----------



## ilafa (Feb 25, 2006)

You all look so great!!! Love the bright red lips!

And I love the style in general :icon_love


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW!!! That's really freaking amazing girl!!!!!!!!! I am stunned!!!!!! Great job!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap :clap


----------



## Lia (Feb 26, 2006)

Can i put another pic? I took another one also but didn't put in the 1st post .


----------



## Marisol (Feb 26, 2006)

Sure... go ahead and edit your first post.


----------



## Lia (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks lina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to wear red lipstick almost every day, but i lost my HG red lipstick after 1 week and it was discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sad... The red one i'm on the photo doesn't look really well on daily time (looks too bright), even though i have an even brighter one (looks like one that Nicole Kidman wore at Moulin Rouge), b/c my sister ordered a l/s but it wasn't what she was hoping for, so she gave me.

On a daily basis i use mostly clear or a silvery l/g or a plum l/s that i have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like my lips


----------



## javariah (Feb 26, 2006)

Amazing. I love this theme, and you have all done so well.

Benebaby - i especially love your eyes in the Marilyn Monroe one. Beautiful.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Very pretty. :icon_love I love your lip color.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you. :icon_redf :icon_love The second one is my favorite too.


----------



## Kaya (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW Thats a GREAT JOB Anna !!! u look STUNNING :clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you. :icon_redf :icon_love


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you :icon_redf


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Very pretty. I love your hat.


----------



## lilla (Feb 26, 2006)

:clap :icon_love Beautiful!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Thanx U Guys!!


----------



## iloveparis (Feb 27, 2006)

All you girls look fantastic...great job:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Feb 27, 2006)

love it!


----------



## kaori (Feb 27, 2006)

Lia Mantos you look great,..nice entry,..good job))) 

Wow ienjoy absolutly glamour and love your lip color ,..verry preety good job))

Assumethyme,...adurable pics)))))))i love you and your work)))awesome jobD

I will to try this theme,..i am make sure to get some stuff for this theme and i love be Hollywood Glamour with actress Audrey Herpburn inspiration,..

this some pics ,..my entry Hollywood Glamour)) 

s,...I just go to rentalvideo yesterday i want wacth Breaksfast at Tiffany's ,..i realy like her character in here ,absolutly for property dress ,..hat ,..and accesories and evrything about her in this movie))))


----------



## Leony (Feb 27, 2006)

Suryani, please *CLEAR YOUR PM INBOX!*

I'm going to reply your PM now lol.


----------



## Leony (Feb 27, 2006)

asummertyme and suryani, awesome entries girls!!!


----------



## kaori (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks Leony ))))))))here some another pics)))) hair inspiration from Tiffany's movie i make with myself ,.


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap:clap wow you look good in this style... to die for. i love pics 2 and 4 :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

I LOVE IT:clap:clap:clap especially the e/s!!!! so tigery to me...:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

very very beautiful lia:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love red lipstick really suits you:clap:clap:clap i love the 1st picture


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

ooooh my god!!! you look like a hollywood angel!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap i love it:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

oh you look so beautiful!!! i love the 1st and 2nd pic!!! i really love them :clap:clap:clap i see you made it your avatar :icon_chee


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! i love the second picture:clap:clap:clap totally reminds of audrey yes. a japanese audrey. wow!!! its just beautiful:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

ok i was playing trying out my haul of MAC eye prep... and looking for a makeup to wear during the school ball, so what the heck i ended up doing DTB... :icon_chee


----------



## kaori (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you verry much Mintessa:icon_redf ,..))

Yess you look So preety Darlin,..i always love your face ,..and love your makeup for this theme))),...and i love all about your pics)))),.nice work))):icon_lovexoxo


----------



## Saints (Feb 27, 2006)

You look so pretty :icon_love


----------



## lilla (Feb 27, 2006)

:clap :icon_love Wow, so beautiful!!!


----------



## lilla (Feb 27, 2006)

Suryani, absolutely perfect!!!:clap :icon_love


----------



## Saints (Feb 27, 2006)

Stunning Suryani, you look like a queen! :clap:icon_love


----------



## Saints (Feb 27, 2006)

You look gorgeous! Especially in the 2nd pic :clap


----------



## kaori (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you verry much Lilla,..Edda)!


----------



## Leony (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful Mintesa!


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you :icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you edda :icon_redf


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 27, 2006)

wow you ladies look stunning! :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

thanx lilla :icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you Linab5 :icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

thanx Leony :icon_redf

mmm maybe i should have used liquied eyeliner... i will do that next time :icon_chee


----------



## kaori (Feb 27, 2006)

Lina))Thank you Darlin),..i am wait your entry darlin:icon_love )))


----------



## Deja357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright...this is right up my alley... I will be doing this one tonight...


----------



## kurczak (Feb 27, 2006)

Suryani you are the best!! Again perfect make up, perfect juwellery, perfect pictures...I'm speachless...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow. Kaori, you look so gorgeous :icon_love :icon_love and your hair looks so beautiful too. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

You look so beautiful. :icon_love Your necklace is very pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 27, 2006)

Suryani!! Amazing as usual. Love it more than I can describe.


----------



## Kaya (Feb 27, 2006)

... Gorgeous entries ^^ THis Dare gonna be a VERY Tough One in my opinion !!!!!!!

But, oh well I'm gonna try to use some of my skills in this one as well ^^ hehe


----------



## Deja357 (Feb 28, 2006)

Alright.. here is my entry... I used Janet Jackson's imitation of Dorothy Dandridge that is in Kevyn Aucoin's book. Page 127. If someone could post a pic of it.. we can see how close I got.













Edited on 3/1 - I found the picture of Janet....and bump what my boyfriend says..I think I came pretty close. He's an idiot...what does he know about makeup anyway.


----------



## kaori (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you verry much,..Kurzack,..DiorAddict,..Anna,..))))

*Amanda i just get idea from audery herburn,..oh God she so preety at movie

everythng about property of her is amazing,..i realy love the hat:icon_love

Deja you verry preety,..love liner and color lip)))))


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Feb 28, 2006)

i love it!!! that is one of my favorite movies. great job!!

and thank you mintesa! you look really great!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 28, 2006)

Asummertyme-you look so pretty. great job with the pics!:icon_chee

Suryani-OMG! You look simply stunning! you did such a beautiful job. It is absolutely amazing!!:icon_love :icon_love

Mintesa-you look gorgeous!:icon_chee

Deja-you are beautiful! you do a wonderful job with your makeup!:icon_bigg


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome entries! I really am in awe over here!


----------



## kaori (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you verry much Ienjoy ,.Devin))


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 28, 2006)

great entry's ladies!! u all did fantastic jobs as usual!!


----------



## lilla (Feb 28, 2006)

:icon_love :clap Beautiful entry!


----------



## Deja357 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you ma'am....


----------



## mintesa (Feb 28, 2006)

Classic, beautiful and VERY VERY HOT HOT entry :icon_chee


----------



## Maja (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's my entry.....


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

You look gorgeous. :icon_love I love the black and white pictures.


----------



## Maja (Feb 28, 2006)

Amanda, you look stunning! I, too, thought I was looking at the real Liz Taylor! And your Marilyn looks fab too! :icon_love You truly are talented!:clap

Anna, great entry! Gorgeous look!

Lia, gorgeous red lips! I love it! :icon_love

Ienjoymakeup, great job!

Asummertyme, you look great! Love it!:clap

Suryani, awesome as usual! You look so beautiful!:icon_love

Mintesa, you look so pretty!

Deja, beautiful! Just beautiful!:icon_love


----------



## ilafa (Feb 28, 2006)

You all look so wonderful girls!

maychi, which l/s did you use?


----------



## mintesa (Feb 28, 2006)

fantastic :clap:clap:clap you look sooooooooooo pretty:icon_love


----------



## bhaerynden (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi girls! Here's my entry.

I was inspired by some 20's beauties


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Very beautiful. I love your eye make up. :icon_love


----------



## Maja (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you Anna and Mintesa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used Max Factor 853 Chilli, I've had this one for a really long time, not sure if they sell it anymore.


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Mar 1, 2006)

deja, maychi, bhaerynden, you all look beautiful! love the scarf bhaerynden!


----------



## kaori (Mar 1, 2006)

you look hot i love last pic,...coool)))))


----------



## kaori (Mar 1, 2006)

thank you maychi)..ilove your entry too,..beautiful))))):icon_love


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2006)

View attachment 15837


View attachment 15838


View attachment 15839


View attachment 15840


View attachment 15841


View attachment 15842


View attachment 15843


View attachment 15837


View attachment 15838


View attachment 15839


Hey you guys, i redid my pics over, i didnt like the 1st set too much..this time i had some more time on my hands so i tried to do a better job...thnx for looking! please click to enlarge...


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2006)

Maychi u look great!! very pretty..

kaori, great job as usual!! always lovley!

bhaerynden fantastic job!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2006)

Deja u look absolutly beautiful! awsome job..


----------



## bhaerynden (Mar 1, 2006)

thank you all :icon_redf


----------



## lilla (Mar 1, 2006)

:icon_love :clap Very Beautiful!


----------



## lilla (Mar 1, 2006)

:clap :icon_love I love the flower.


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 1, 2006)

fabulous! and if you want my opinion, you are just as pretty as the real liz and look a fair bit like her too!


----------



## Kaya (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hi Girls !!! Finally I got mine pix done LOL ... Everybody looks GREAT in this Dare :clap , and hereunder is my ENTRY LoL Hope u gonna like it :icon_wink *

*XoXo*


----------



## ilafa (Mar 1, 2006)

You look wonderful girls!! :icon_love

Maychi thank you, i'll check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's me - I am a bit less classic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

That's so beautiful. I love your blush and lipstick. Your hair looks very pretty too.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

You look great. That's a very beautiful lip color. I love your black and white pictures.


----------



## **Jen** (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, such great entries so far!!! I wish I had the talent to enter. NOT! haha


----------



## lilla (Mar 1, 2006)

:clap :icon_love You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## lilla (Mar 1, 2006)

:clap :icon_love Oh my gosh! Another fabulous entry!! Love everything!


----------



## Kaya (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks SQUIRREL !!

P.S I'm not used to wear a RED lipstick color... LOL...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

You're welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Red lipstick looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Giving it a try with the young Dorothy Dandridge.*


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Mar 2, 2006)

I love your hair! Especially in the first pictures! Great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Mar 2, 2006)

Yesss,..i love you all,..Kaya,..Ursa,..Blue 15,...so creatif,..so beautiful,...awesome,.

amazing job,...)))

realy sooooooo beautiful entrys so far,...i love it)))))):icon_chee:icon_love:icon_love

look i singing for you all,..Moon river,..:icon_love


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 2, 2006)

You all look stunning!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 2, 2006)

fabulous entries.. everyone looks soo beautiful:clap :clap :clap


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 2, 2006)

man we have some awesome talent on this site! ladies you all have done a fantabulous job! i love it!!:clap


----------



## Leony (Mar 2, 2006)

Just checking in. Whoa! Fantastic entries girls!!!!!:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow what a great start to this contest. I love how you did your hair too. Fantastic Amanda :clap


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

You look fab girlie! Seems like everyone has decided the black and white pics come out better for this particular contest. Love your hair, lips, sultry eyes and the poses!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Another fab entry! Love the wig

PS. Remember only one entry per participant so make sure to let me know which entry you would like included for the voting by Sunday!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Red lips are fab on you! Love the pose too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Ooh another red lip chick! You look great. Your make up looks flawless


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow girl, that is fab! How did you mange to find the same flowers to put in your hair! Well done :clap


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Another amazing entry in a D2B from you Suryani!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Stunnning Mintesa! I love how you have your head turned to face the camera but you body facing to the side!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry to tell you honey but your boyfriend is right!! LOL! You look great. Fab entry


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Maja you are a true beauty. Your skin looks flawless and i love the poses!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow you look fabulous! I love what you did your hair and clothing too. Think the last pic is my fave!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey honey,

Did you update your first post in this thread with the same pics or are they different? Just wanna know so i can delete the first post if you did


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

You look gorgeous! I love your hair and the red lips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope i didnt leave anybody out! Just wanna say a huge well done to all of ye. This has been another fantastic D2B


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 2, 2006)

lol, yeah laura..i messed that up..i didnt like my 1st entry so i thought i deleted the 1st one's..and redid the pics...so if you could delete it, that would be fantastic!!

thnx laura!!


----------



## lilla (Mar 2, 2006)

:clap :icon_love Great job, you're just like her.


----------



## bhaerynden (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks laura:icon_wink


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 2, 2006)

Everyone looks great!!

Suryani, OMG...those pics were amazing! You have some wicked talent!! Beautiful!! Love your new avatar, as well!!


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Thanks Lilla, and Kaori. Kaori your entries are always beautiful.*


----------



## kaori (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you Laura,,.Venus Goddes:icon_redf:icon_redf,.....and you verry welcome darlin

Blue 15)))))))))you are verry creatif too and so beautiful,..beautiful job ))))))))


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 3, 2006)

My D2B...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Beautiful eye and lip make up. I love your hair.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow everyone looks so great!:clap


----------



## kaori (Mar 3, 2006)

AWW,...Alisia ,..you amaze me,..soo preety))))


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Mar 3, 2006)

Great job! You look beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaya (Mar 3, 2006)

* GORGEOUS* :clap


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

OH MY GOD awesome job:clap:clap:clap:clap really! plus you look so good in this style. WOW :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love i really love it... speechless... i couldnt make this style.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

did you cut down your orchids? :icon_chee I love picture 5 its my favorite. you look really stunning :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

SO NICE :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love you look feminine, delicate and beautiful, at the same time very sexy :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap you are tooo cute. i love the lipstick:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love very very pretty.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

wow:clap:clap:clap no way. i dont even recognize who is who on the two pics :icon_chee very beautiful.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

wooo!!! very very very Sexy and hot, and it goes on....:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love i love the style:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bhaerynden (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks mintesa, this makeup is not very hard to do :icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

I knew this D2B would be perfect for you! You look great. Love the hair and make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

Will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilla (Mar 3, 2006)

:icon_love :clap Beautiful, great job!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks girls!! I really enjoyed this one. :icon_chee

it's gonna be so hard to be a winner. Everyone did a great job!!!


----------



## jasminonline (Mar 3, 2006)

Well heres my try...I know the webcam pics really suck but my batteries died right in the middle of taking pics....

Here are the pics...they were to large to just put here so here are the links

Pic One

Pic Two

Pic three

Tee Hee I am sooo nervous this is my first try at this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaya (Mar 3, 2006)

*Thank u MINTESA * :icon_redf


----------



## ginalvsbnl (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi! I'm Gina and I'm new here. The challenges sound like a lot of fun. Here is my attempt at Lupe Velez.

Inspiration photo:







My version:


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 3, 2006)

wow..some really fantastic entry's!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

You look beautiful. I love your eye make up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to MuT. You look gorgeous. I love your hair and lipstick.


----------



## ginalvsbnl (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 3, 2006)

lol, i have a fake orchid plant..and i just took the flowers off..and when i was finished with the pics..reattached them back on the plant..:icon_chee


----------



## bhaerynden (Mar 3, 2006)

really nice gina !


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 3, 2006)

fantastic job jasmine!! great entry!


----------



## lilla (Mar 3, 2006)

:icon_love :clap Welcome to mut! Absolutely beautiful!!! It is going to be very hard to vote with all these fabulous entries!!!


----------



## ginalvsbnl (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## jasminonline (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you so much...I really enjoyed doing it and was so frustrated when my batteries died  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jasminonline (Mar 4, 2006)

Gracias Chica...I Luv Your entry...You look so glam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Mar 4, 2006)

Jasmine absolutly great Make Up love for your lips you are so preety darlin))))awesome work)

Gorgeous eyes Lina,..and love your color lips,...beautiful pics)))i like them,..the most my fave is last pic of you ,.so beautiful )))verry nice)


----------



## Leony (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk Gina :hehe:


----------



## mintesa (Mar 4, 2006)

jasminonline you look so beautiful, i love the eyes and the lipstick/gloss, what gloss is this btw? :hehe:

ginalvsbnl i really love the last picture. and you look good in red lipstick :flowers:


----------



## jasminonline (Mar 4, 2006)

Mintesa-Thank you so Much...the Lipgloss I am wearing believe it or not is the Hypershine Lipgloos made By E.L.F. I forgot the exact color name but I will get it soon...Too far from desk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kaori- Thanks..I love your Makeup and Pics...You so rocked !!!


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Too many lovely entries to name one by one, so I'll just say everybody looks absolute gorgeous. Great job!!! :clap *


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Many thanks to everyone who gave me a compliment on my entry:icon_redf It was real fun trying to recreate the look of another person. Kinda hard, but yet fun. :icon_smil *


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 6, 2006)

Omg that is gorgeous! I hope i can participate but i dont get a lot of time!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok this is my first attempt at a DTB! I was going for a grace kelly look, but its kind of a mixture


----------



## lilla (Mar 7, 2006)

:clap Very beautiful!!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 7, 2006)

well obviously i was dumb and didn't see that it was over!!!!! I will do the disney star one though!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 7, 2006)

You did a great job! Can't wait to see your next DTB.


----------



## Leony (Mar 7, 2006)

Lol, cool look forward to your entries on the next D2B hottsauce1012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Mar 22, 2006)




----------

